# Rhinestone Template material in UK



## princessC (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to find out what template material you all in the UK are using to make your templates. I know SF is not sold here in the UK and the costs are fairly high especially if we need to cut out a lot of templates and then just store them.

Other sandblasting material are about the same price but do not have the option to re-position like SF.

Are they any reasonably priced alternatives out there?
What are people using?

Any useful sites/links to help ....

As we all know every little penny saved helps the business...
Comments please ....thanks all


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I know that this question has been asked several times. You may want to do a quick search on the forum to see what alternative material has been suggested if you don't receive any replies. There is also a thread that explains how to make your own flock template material. If you really want to use the flock templates then making your own would be your best savings.


----------



## princessC (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you. Maybe I should also ask if people are willingly to pay the cost of the sticky flock or they prefer to make their own?
I ask as it seems people just want to make their own, so is it out of choice or just cost?

Thanks all.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Well for people in countries that the flock template material isn't available and they have to pay a lot for shipping then making your own would definitely be a cost savings.....but here in the US I think it's more of a personal preference. When the discussion of making your own flock templates was discussed the price of a roll of sticky flock material was quite high and there was quite a big difference between purchasing it and making your own. Now there seems to be more suppliers selling it so the price has come down. The best price for me that I have found is from Specialty Graphics. They actually sell it by the foot....the more you buy the cheaper it is and they also offer free shipping when you purchase a certain dollar amount. Some suppliers sell larger rolls but just double the price. I also like the they carry a 12 in roll and not many suppliers carry that size. 

I do also keep supplies in hand to make my own in case I need to. It's pretty easy to make and If i recall Kevin one of our forum members even posted a video of how to make it.


----------



## princessC (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello. please do you have a link for this...


----------



## princessC (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys...check this out...its slightly thinner than sticky flock, but it works great as an alternative...works great on my cameo on blade no 6....have done a lot of templates on them.

Flocked Rhinestone Template material - Adhesive backing


----------

